# Godzilla Models



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys, I"ve been searching for some vinyl or resin Godzilla models and haven't had much success finding a vendor who isn't a recaster on ebay.

Does anybody have any idea where I should start looking?

I'm currently building the big Polar Lights kit and caught the Godzilla bug.

Thanks!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

take a look at kaiju modeler. (have a drool cup handy) 
be warned: godzilla kits are very often VERY expensive. 

also the website kaijukits.com is great for knowing whats out there. 

finally go over to the clubhouse forum and check out the "stomping grounds" sub-forum.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Great suggestions from razorwyre1. I have built a number of resin and vinyl Godzilla kits, mostly for a collector years ago. I only have one in my collection right now, a Kaiyodo. I would love to get more but the prices are just too astronomical for me. I whish someone stateside would pick up a license for them. Heck, I would even go for a nice kit of the Mathew Broderick Godzilla! The movie was not great, but I liked the creature!

My Kaiyodo-









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v606/directorcass/600.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v606/directorcass/601.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v606/directorcass/599.jpg


I know the original Polar Lights was working on the American version years ago but it never came to be. Some resin copies of it showed up the bay a while ago.

Hey, R2! How about a follow up to this!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

You can still nab some of the billiken Godzillas like the 62 on ebay for $89.00 and shipping or try www.modelmansion.com or www.xofacto.com I know both dealers get godzilla kits in from time to time and are reasonable with their prices:dude:.


----------



## Baragon (Apr 11, 2009)

I met Matt from Kaiju Modeler at the last Wonderfest, real nice guy and he had some beautiful kits for sale. I think he will be at G-Fest in Chicago, July 15 - 17.

John


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Godzilla kits*



James Tiberius said:


> Hey guys, I"ve been searching for some vinyl or resin Godzilla models and haven't had much success finding a vendor who isn't a recaster on ebay.
> 
> Does anybody have any idea where I should start looking?
> 
> ...


I frequently see the Billiken vinyl '62 Godzilla ("King Kong VS Godzilla") on Ebay that are the "REAL THING". (If it's listed by someone in Thailand though, BEWARE of RECAST!) Keep an eye out for one. They aren't that expensive.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's a 62 billiken Godzilla original on ebay now:dude:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Billike...432?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad48a59f8


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

For the Billikens, check out AFM # 49 on page 17, lower right hand corner. Only one I forgot to list was the Godzilla 65.

By the way, Matt's a great guy. Haven't checked his site lately but he used to have some of the oop Kaiyodo kits listed. But I'm not sure how current the site is. When it comes to the resin Godzilla kits well, those prices are going to get up there.

And thanks for mentioning me, Danny. :thumbsup:


----------



## boomboomjr (Jul 4, 2011)

*closet full of godzilla kits*

James t, what kits are u looking for exactly. I havent been involved with the hobby for years due to work constraints but at one time I collected most of the godzilla stuff. I contributed to glue sniffers and afm magazines and actually received kits from japan to build and review. I did sell alot at the godzilla convention they had in ca. a few years [like maybe 10} ago some rare stuff. Alot of build ups and movie posters and godzilla toys. My friend has got me back into the hobby. I do have several kits left to build. Ill see if i can dig up some digital pictures. My hobby has always paralleled work. I am a Hollywood 
special effects powder man and as a kid growing up we all blew up our model kits. I transitioned to making films in high school but was always the prop guy(i owned guns) to the effects guy. I always had explosives. So with Star Wars, models were cool and if you blew stuff up for movies u werent weird. (not really)
So even though i do it professionally, I like to build miniatures of godzilla and dioramas and take pictures of them exploding. I personally like collecting the mecha of godzilla. I have many built and some awaiting my time to be built. I am planning a giant diorama with a mothra godzilla thats like 2/12 ft tall with maser tanks and exploding buildings. I have the godzilla and the tanks built but not the room now. Im building area 51 in my front room in 1/160 n scale that has hidden air base and will also contain a godzilla. I havent decided on which one yet. ill let you know. But feel free to inquire about your elusive godzilla as i may have one built up i could photograph for you. And the xofacto guy is a + on his gozis as i have purchased from him many times. Dave:thumbs up:


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I was hoping to find some Kaiyodo Godzilla vinyl figures, mostly looking for 1984 and 1962.

I tried to look at x-facto's website but its down for family reasons and the kaijumodeler site I tried emailing him about some of his stuff listed as updated 2007 with no response.

Oh well, thanks guys!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

matt (kaijumodeler) usually takes a while to respond, but he does do so eventually.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> matt (kaijumodeler) usually takes a while to respond, but he does do so eventually.


Yeah.
He is usually busy, off doing shows. So sometimes there is some delay on getting a response.


----------

